

Great products for entrepreneurs - dmytton
http://azeemazhar.com/?p=406

======
Roridge
These are a bit weak. I expected to see Dropbox (excellent) and something like
RememberTheMilk... but Quaker Oats? and a sleeping App and a duvet. Just in
case I forget to eat or sleep or buy an iPhone?

